# Can my male learn to whistle a new song?



## Birds&Boxers (Dec 23, 2014)

We've had our bonded pair for a year now, and based on the info given to us by the prior owners, the male would be about 3 or 4 years old. He came to us knowing how to whistle what we call the 'pretty bird song', and happily sings it to me when prompted. I'm wondering if he would be capable of learning to whistle a new tune, given his age. There are cockatiel whistle training videos on YouTube, and I thought I could play one for him on repeat. But...there's no point driving everyone else in the house nuts if it's a lost cause! Obviously every bird is different, but I'd love to hear if anyone else has successfully taught an older bird a new tune. Thanks!


----------



## crow (Sep 5, 2015)

Well, my boy is 16 and still surprises me with new sounds, so I'd say yours can still learn at 4. Well, mine doesn't know songs, except the ones he compose himself, but he mimics sounds and short tunes. I'd say give it a go.


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

Milo has learned a few tunes, by hearing me whistle them to him repeatedly. Admittedly he gets them confused sometimes, but its usually cute and funny when he does. I am sure your guy can learn new ones.


----------



## SkittlesnBarty (Nov 22, 2015)

I got mine when he was over 3 (he's 4 now). He would only sing songs he copied from wild birds he heard outside, but he's slowly been learning new sounds. It even seems like he's trying to say "pretty bird", though it's still very scratchy and mostly just syllables. He's also been copying the sounds my 2 babies make, haha. I say give it a try!


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

When my Baby Boy was in his 20's he learned to say 'hi tweet!' from me - I don't know why I started saying that to him but in no time he picked it up. He'd also say 'tweet tweet tweet', and 'hi tweet tweet' - he certainly enjoyed hearing himself and I'm sure he liked my laughing in response... so, I'm sure your tiel can learn anything new at any time


----------



## Birds&Boxers (Dec 23, 2014)

Thanks guys, 

I've been playing the whistle video of the song for him, and he does that cute little head spin thing and makes his own little noises the whole time. I think he's listening intently and taking it in. Fingers crossed!


----------



## crow (Sep 5, 2015)

Good luck!


----------

